# Better Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Worked with newbe to fly fishing, getting her cast smoothed out. She had many hits and got a few almost to the boat as well. On the catching side we got a few here and there. Huge blow up and the hook pulled..Dang... No idea what it was but it was big.. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice lookin fish.


----------

